# wildcat 1000 opioins??



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

I want yalls advice on a wildcat 1000


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Get the Razor 1000. Cant even describe how that machine feels, its unbelievable. You get what you pay for, and the Wildcat is not it in my opinion.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

yea I have rode in both but i really like the suspension on the wildcat and they money i difference between wildcat and rzr i could put that money in a wildcat and be even faster


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Its your money, if you like the wildcat then go for it


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

yea just seeing what people think bout them


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

You drove the 1000? The wildcat shouldnt even be a choice. Would take a lot to make 107HP in a Wildcat, that the 1000 is stock


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

brodyfisher said:


> yea I have rode in both but i really like the suspension on the wildcat and they money i difference between wildcat and rzr i could put that money in a wildcat and be even faster


Are you planning on putting any lift/bigger tires on it? From my own experience, if you are doing that then you are gonna lose what little better ride the WC may have over the RZR(I don't know which one rides better) anyway. Might also want to check widths of both machines as you may lose some of your riding trails if there is a considerable difference. I don't know the widths, but from looking at it, the WC sure does have a wide stance.

Last but not least, AFTERMARKET PARTS AVAILABILITY!!!!! There is no comparison... I own an Arctic Cat myself(and a RZR) and love my AC, but don't think I would buy a WC over the RZR. My .02


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

If thats what you want then buy one. If not look over all of your options and do your homework buy the machine you want, not just becasue something is popular or people only like one model and think that's the best. Alot of people told me to buy a rzr. That wasn't what I really wanted but looked into it and decided I wanted a bike that I could pay for with ease, go on rides, hunt, and cruise around the neighbor hood on. I bought a Ranger.


----------

